# Manual extractable foot



## alinapopi

Hello,

Cum as putea traduce in româna _manual extractable foot_? Este vorba de „piciorul” pe care se sprijină o remorcă agricolă, atunci când nu este ataşată la tractor. Acest „picior” este, în cazul de faţă, manual (nu hidraulic) şi se poate extrage (nu ştiu dacă acesta este cuvântul potrivit) sau ridica în timpul deplasării.

Nu pot da o variantă proprie, pentru că nu am habar 

Mulţumesc mult.


----------



## farscape

suport care se extrage manual...
suport care se instalează manual în poziţia de lucru...

Best,


----------



## alinapopi

Mulţumesc muuuult!!!


----------



## farscape

Cu placere. Între noi fie vorba, correct este ”manual*ly* extractable foot”



Later,


----------



## Almacorazon

De acord cu manually. 
Traducand in spiritul limbii, as spune mai curand "picior detasabil"


----------



## farscape

@ Almacorazon,

Hai să despicăm piciorul în ”patru” 

1/ Probabil că textul in engleză nu este originalul ci o altă traducere şi deci sunt posibile mai multe înterpretări ale conţinutului.

2/ Detaşabil, oricum l-aş lua, se referă la faptul că pot să iau obiectul cu mine, să-l bag în buzunar dacă vreau. Aici obiectul în discuţie face parte din echipamentul tractorului, probabil pliat sau într-o altă poziţie decât cea de lucru, necesitând să fie instalat sau adus în poziţia de lucru -  ”extractable”

3/ Daca noi avem picior , ei au ”leg”,  picior de masă - ”table leg”, stând într-un picior - ”standing on one foot”. N-am întâlnit până acum, în engleză (tehnică) cuvântul ”foot” folosit pentru picior de sprijin: poţi să ai un ”footing” care este baza pentru un picior sau pilon, etc.

4/ Foarte probabil că este vorba de un suport/sprijin/picior (sau bază de sprijin?) care se instaleaza din poziţia de transport/lucru în poziţia indicată atunci când este nevoie. Ambiguitatea textului permite totuşi descifrarea mesajul (suport/picior de sprijin care se instaleaza manual - şi nu automat).

Salutări din Ottawa,


----------



## susanna76

Am căutat pe net si am găsit "picior de susţinere", "picior de sprijin", dar nu traduce sintagma in engleza.


----------



## nishabda

Salut tuturor, 

"Suport" rather means "rack", therefore "picior de sustinere" would be a better choice. This might be equivalent to the bicycle "foot" that keeps the bike from falling when not in motion. How about "cric manual"?


----------

